# Efusjon



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

*SPAM*

No thanks. SPAM gives me gas...


----------



## ManuelHung (Jul 28, 2005)

I understand where your coming from I hate SPAM as well. This is different. This is legit. A tasty beverage and a good way to make some money.


----------

